# Top 3 UD eyeshadows you can't live without?



## Carmenitaaa (Jul 18, 2009)

For me it would probably be Vapour (pretty much always my choice of highlight), Roach and Mildew...god I love those colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






altogether I only have 9 :/ *zombie voice* Must...collect...mooore


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 19, 2009)

This is hard.  I'm going to have to say that my top 3 UD shadows are Secret Service, Honey and Roach (in no particular order).  I love so many, though, LOL!


----------



## tokidoki1825 (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah, this is tough! I'm going to say Sin is #1, then Toasted and S&M. But I could name a lot more that I love...


----------



## mysteryflavored (Jul 20, 2009)

Sin, Smog, and Grifter. I don't know how Grifter manages to show up so well on me, but it's the only pale lavender I've found that doesn't need five million applications just to look like it's supposed to.


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Jul 20, 2009)

i looove cherry, sin and double baked.


----------



## Carmenitaaa (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mysteryflavored* 

 
_Sin, Smog, and Grifter. I don't know how Grifter manages to show up so well on me, but it's the only pale lavender I've found that doesn't need five million applications just to look like it's supposed to._

 

Grifter never shows up the way i want it to on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I sit there for ages layering to get just a hint of purple lol anyone else have this problem?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 21, 2009)

Adore

Peace

Ransom


I love the bright colors!


----------



## kaylabella (Jul 26, 2009)

Half Baked, Baked, and YDK. They are the most gorgeous colors I have ever seen or used!


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Carmenitaaa* 

 
_Grifter never shows up the way i want it to on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I sit there for ages layering to get just a hint of purple lol anyone else have this problem?_

 
i have that problem too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it just shows up as glittery dusty very light lilac!


----------



## -moonflower- (Jul 26, 2009)

Midnight Cowboy Rides Again, X, Shag


----------



## Stephy171 (Jul 26, 2009)

baked peace & honeyy... its really hard i love the deluxe shadowss


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 26, 2009)

Last Call, Ransom and Peace


----------



## elementaire (Jul 26, 2009)

Graffiti, Scratch and Honey


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jul 26, 2009)

This is hard! I'm gonna go with smog, adore and honey


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 26, 2009)

X & Roach.  I know that's not three but...


----------



## trendoid (Jul 26, 2009)

Mine would have to be YDK, Mildew and Half Baked.


----------



## thelimabean (Jul 28, 2009)

My favorites are Scratch (Deluxe e/s), Sidecar, and Perversion (Which is awesome as a liner!)


----------



## ms. kendra (Jul 28, 2009)

Half Baked, Twice Baked, YDK.


----------



## mel0622 (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm probably the only one here who doesn't care too much for UD shadows. The only ones that I've tried are the regular shadows. Haven't tried the deluxe or mattes yet and I'm not really planning on it. Most of their shadows have too much chunky glitter in it (not a fan). But the ones that I do actually like are: Smog and Sin. Sorry I only have 2. Maybe YDK. Maybe. But those are my top two.


----------



## Boule (Dec 17, 2009)

Smog, Sin and Last Call.


----------



## shmooby (Dec 17, 2009)

Number one by far is Sin

Followed by Zero and half baked


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_Adore

Peace

Ransom


I love the bright colors!_

 
 Im going to have to replace Ransom with Freakshow


----------



## arlingtonian (Dec 17, 2009)

YDK, Half Baked, and Last Call


----------



## forevernars (Dec 18, 2009)

Smog, Toasted, YDK


----------



## Strawberrymold (Dec 18, 2009)

Roach, Last Call & all time fave is Gash (I have so many backups of this just in case!)


----------



## Nicala (Dec 18, 2009)

underground, mildew, graffiti


----------



## mestuprancid (Jan 5, 2010)

Sellout...is my FAVORITE, 
Acid Rain
Stray Dog


----------



## nullified (Jan 9, 2010)

I love Absinthe from BOS1. I also like Fishnet and Crash.


----------



## Allybcd (Jan 25, 2010)

Fishnet, ransom, underground.


----------



## Veela (Feb 4, 2010)

Mine: Painkiller, Mildew & Flash. All vibrant and bold. Pair them with any neutral brown and they're wearable EVERY day.


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 6, 2010)

Polyester Bride, Half Baked, and Deluxe Graffiti are probably my top three.


----------



## desireejassel (Mar 2, 2010)

underground scratch and zero make one sexy smokey eye


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 4, 2010)

Revolver, Twice Baked and Purple Haze.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 5, 2010)

ooh thats hard. probably mildew,sin and twice baked. i do love purple haze though too


----------



## dopalives (Jun 7, 2010)

Adore
Flipside
UV-B (discontinued)


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jun 8, 2010)

i'm honestly not as into UD as i used to be. i used to be obsessed with the color Flash, but since changing my hair color, it doesn't really look that good on me anymore. maybe it would help to play around with color placement. i dunno.


----------



## BrittanyD (Jun 8, 2010)

Twice Baked, Chopper, and Shag deluxe shadow. If I had more of the Deluxe shadows, I'd probably only list those.


----------



## coppertone (Aug 4, 2010)

Sin is #1 for sure. Then probably Ruthless & Shag. Although I'm getting to be quite the fan of Mildew.


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 4, 2010)

graffiti, fishnet and honey! i love me some deluxe shadows!


----------



## anne082 (Aug 9, 2010)

My favorites are Shattered, Polyester Bride and Sin


----------



## Kragey (Aug 9, 2010)

My current faves are Baked, Scratch, and Peace. Baked is absolutely stunning!


----------



## xKiKix (Aug 9, 2010)

flash, painkiller, and oil slick. such beautiful e/s (great pigmentation and color payoff)


----------



## nunu (Aug 10, 2010)

Smog, half baked and chopper.


----------



## Misoxx (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't have many UD eyeshadows, only those in the ammo palette, and I'm not a massive fan of glitter bombs, however they are pretty. My ultimate favourites of UD eyeshadows which I would buy normally if I ran out would be SIN (AMAZING lid colour), MILDEW, and SMOG. All of these have amazing texture and colour.


----------

